
How Australia Bungled Its $36B High-Speed Internet Rollout - wyclif
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/11/world/australia/australia-slow-internet-broadband.html
======
basicplus2
Every country town in southwest western Australia has fibre optic cable to
every exchange.

This means most country town houses are less than 1 km down to a few metres
away from a fibre optic cable.

Every country town exchange is wired and ready with an ADSL2 connection. But
Telstra Will not give this service to anyone and will actually lie about it. I
found out by accident when a technician had the job of trying explain why I
was first told I could have it then was told no sorry I can't so he Spilled
the beans to me.

So there you have it.

All of WA's country towns could easily have optic fibre to the home, or at
second best ADSL2 by doing nothing, but not even allowed ADSL1.

instead They have to have Satellite which costs the government an extra $2000
per residence or Telstra mobile style broadband.

------
taspeotis
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14320121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14320121)

